# Real estate agency help



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello All,

Im a expat from Denmark, i have started a new business in Dubai
I got my office and everything with the business is running and fine.
Now im looking to rent a aparment, and i found out realesate is a jungle out here.
Right now im renting a 2bedroom at the green for a month.
And look to find a 2bedroom for a yearly contract.

I have seen 3different priceses on the aparment im renting now, rangning from 70-100 tousand aed yearly. Which price is the real one? i see same areas and big diff on priceses

What im really looking for is a trust able real esate agency who will not cheat me.
I have looked at the 3 big ones, Hamptons, betterhomes , and landmarks
and was wondering if anyone will recommend them or maybe some better ones
im intterestet in Marine/JBR/JLT/greens area.

Is it a better idea to call the project owner, like the greens is by Emaar and rent from em, or through a real estate agency?
any differents?

Thank you very much


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Tadzen said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Im a expat from Denmark, i have started a new business in Dubai
> I got my office and everything with the business is running and fine.
> ...


I live in the Greens too, but personally would not recommend any of the real estate agencies I dealt with (esp. betterhomes).
I was shown/told about the same apartment by 3-4 different agents. When I said yes to the first one, he claimed that the landlord doen't want to rent out any more (when in reality the agent had put a fake low rental on dubizzle, and the landlord wouldn't agree to it).
Unless someone else provides a recommendation, Dubizzle.com is your best bet, but be prepared for lots of frustration.
Amongst the moderators a couple live in the Greens as well. Maybe they could help


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

I will send you the details of the person I dealt with tho rented me a flat at the Greens, do some reading here at the forum to learn more about this as you will need to haggle a little bit if you want a better price. You'll need to make 5 posts before I can send you his details via PM, so keep posting


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I also know someone good for that area. I am not sure if i am allowed to say where i work but Andy Capp has before........
Can you pm me please Dizzy and advise?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't be too harsh on the real estate agents, they have to deal with Landlords who lie and change their minds all the time. I used to do the job and there are lots of good honest, hard working agents out there. I lost count of the amount of times I would work hard to find a good tenant only to have the Landlord increase the price at the last minute. I always recommend Kim @ Cluttons. Do not deal with freelance Agents off Dubizzle. Ask to see a RERA card before dealing with an agent so you know they are registerered, and check out RERA Website for advice on your rights as a Tenant. Plus bargain hard, many prices are advertised inflated because the Landlords know they are going to get knocked down.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigjimbo, is ok to send Tadzen a PM, when it becomes active. Tadzen, do 4 more posts so we can send you a private message. 

By the way, prices for a 2 bedroom will vary, if is a new building or with a Golf course view you will be paying more, so it all depends. I think $70K would be for some of the older buildings (the low rises), and 90K onwards for the newer towers (Fairways, Lakes, Mosela, etc.). Rents will also vary depending on the number of cheques you are planning to give (etc. 90K for 1 cheque, 95K for 2 cheques, etc.). 

Anyway, keep posting.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Good advice from Wanda, also things work the other way around, so much oversupply at the moment that some landlords will be keen on renting their properties so if you make them a lower offer that the asking price they might be able to accept it. But yeah, some agents suck, some others are helpful, I was lucky enough to deal with a good one, although I also had some terrible ones (like the one who told me that the door of the flat was open so go and see it msyelf and call him if I want it!! I did end up renting that flat, but from the agent who had the decency to show it to me personally!). I think the issue is that some agents still act as if it was the good old days where people were desperate to find a flat or a villa. Is not the case anymore, especially for flats. Tentants market now.


----------



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the reply,
I will make 5posts right away.

Is there different aparments at the greens? or are they all the same? right now im renting a aparment at the thaayal 4 for a month. Is that one of the good buildings? i can see that the constrution standard is not very high here, compared to our westeren standards. I havnt really seen any other aparments other than this on at the greens. I have a appointment tomorrow to see a 2bedroom at the palm.

Any recommendation about other aparment areas? The marine/JLT/JBR seems to have a jungle of buildings and aparments. I think its very hard to figure which ones have better construction/building.


----------



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

post3


----------



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Bigjimbo, is ok to send Tadzen a PM, when it becomes active. Tadzen, do 4 more posts so we can send you a private message.
> 
> By the way, prices for a 2 bedroom will vary, if is a new building or with a Golf course view you will be paying more, so it all depends. I think $70K would be for some of the older buildings (the low rises), and 90K onwards for the newer towers (Fairways, Lakes, Mosela, etc.). Rents will also vary depending on the number of cheques you are planning to give (etc. 90K for 1 cheque, 95K for 2 cheques, etc.).
> 
> Anyway, keep posting.


Thanks for your reply
The 70$ is that in dollars? rent or buying?
I seens different priceses for 2bedroom at the greens from 70 to 100
and im not sure if there is big differents about the aparments?

The views is that the area behind the greens? how r theese aparments if anyknow knows?

Thanks


----------



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

post 5


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The prices advertised are per year in dirhams.
There are 3 parts to the Greens- the older lower rise buildings 4-7 stories high)which are the cheaper ones. Quality of build was poor to start with and they are really showing their age but they are low rise and the green areas are nice. Good for families and people with dogs.
Then there are the newer low rises (3 stories) - Travo, Arno etc along street 7. They are nicer build quality with really nice facilities and very popular.
Then there are the newer high rises (40 stories high) - The Links, Golf Towers, Mosela etc. Much newer and good build quality but 3 high rises to each pool/gym and no green areas.
It is all Emaar.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Tadzen said:


> Thank you all very much for the reply,
> I will make 5posts right away.
> 
> Is there different aparments at the greens? or are they all the same? right now im renting a aparment at the thaayal 4 for a month. Is that one of the good buildings? i can see that the constrution standard is not very high here, compared to our westeren standards. I havnt really seen any other aparments other than this on at the greens. I have a appointment tomorrow to see a 2bedroom at the palm.
> ...


Hi Tadzen - welcome to the forum - we have lived in marina (well my hubby has) for last 15 months (me I'm on week 3 now) - it depends what you want from the area you are staying in - marina and surrounding area JBR, etc have alot going on and you can just walk out of your apartment and go eat, drink or play. I have heard JLT isn't great for getting out of as it's all one road so you sometimes have to queue up to get out and the occupancy rate is pretty low there currently only something like 15% so it really does depend on how much you are willing to pay and what kind of lifestyle you want.

When I was here in October and decided then I was moving permanently over here we looked at around 20 plus apartments and some of them were just terrible - so hang in there - there is so much on the market at the moment you can afford to be choosey - it will pay off in the long run 

Regards
Debra


----------



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

Debc_berg said:


> Hi Tadzen - welcome to the forum - we have lived in marina (well my hubby has) for last 15 months (me I'm on week 3 now) - it depends what you want from the area you are staying in - marina and surrounding area JBR, etc have alot going on and you can just walk out of your apartment and go eat, drink or play. I have heard JLT isn't great for getting out of as it's all one road so you sometimes have to queue up to get out and the occupancy rate is pretty low there currently only something like 15% so it really does depend on how much you are willing to pay and what kind of lifestyle you want.
> 
> When I was here in October and decided then I was moving permanently over here we looked at around 20 plus apartments and some of them were just terrible - so hang in there - there is so much on the market at the moment you can afford to be choosey - it will pay off in the long run
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply,
its really a jungle out there, so many apartments and so many agencys
I would like to ask, when u went out to see the 20 plus apartments,
did u have a agency to help and show u around? or did u just find them on the internet and called each? and maybe u can tell me what websites/agencys u have used?


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Tadzen - no problems at all - we used two sources when we were apartment hunting Dubizzle and Gulf Newspaper - we didn't go thru' any specifc agencies - just went to view lots and lots of property. We needed a 3/4 bedroomed place as we have two grown up children and needed a spare room for visitors so it was quite hard to find 4 bedroomed places. My husband was in a lovely two bedroom place in Marina Promenade - Beauport Tower - if you get chance to view there grab it 

If your going for the Palm the when you call up ask which side the apartment is on right or left. Mainly apartments on left side come up as these are less desireable and many we went to see had white and black marble floors which we really didn't like.

Once you have seen quite a few you get a real feel for where you want to be - we could have gone for a large villa somewhere but as our boys are grown up opted for the marina as there is abit more buzz to it.

Let me know if you need any more help 

Regards
Debra


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If you are aiming for the Palm check out Tiara Residence (if there is anything available), is awesome, my friends live there and is impressive. 

I've PM'd you the details of my agent, he should have something available at The Greens.

Good luck


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

If your looking on the Palm I could be of assistance. Please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> If your looking on the Palm I could be of assistance. Please feel free to PM me.


Well at the moment im not sure where i want to rent a apartment, im going to see some different areas and hopefully i will find some good area.
At the palm i got contact directly with the developer IFA properties.
Have any one dealt with them before?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Tadzen said:


> Well at the moment im not sure where i want to rent a apartment, im going to see some different areas and hopefully i will find some good area.
> At the palm i got contact directly with the developer IFA properties.
> Have any one dealt with them before?


Yes I have dealt with IFA before. They are ok in their developments, but tend to be priced a little higher. Again PM me if you need assistance.


----------

